# Big Trout Fishing 11/2017



## Capt.ChrisO (Jun 22, 2016)

November fishing in East Matagorda couldn't have been better!. Give me a call to get on the water and fish for trophy trout, reds or flounder!

Capt. Chris Orms
832-766-2745
www.bigtroutfishing.com


----------

